# Noisy Exterior Plastics at speed (2006 GTO)



## GTUgualio' (4 mo ago)

Recently did a 3 hour drive and anytime I put my foot down the exterior plastics rattle. I know the plastic strips on the roof are a little noise and the plastic inbetween the side windows rattles. Is there anything else that would make that sound? How can I fix those parts?


----------

